
Vue 3.0 Discards Class-Based API for Reusable Composable Function-Based Approach - pritambarhate
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/07/vue3-function-based-api-rfc/
======
pritambarhate
Vue 2.0 seems to have overwhelmingly positive experience amongst its users. To
the extent that there are many fans of the framework. So the current framework
must be doing something right.

I personally don't use Vue. Only Angular and some React. But a lot of times in
the frontend frameworks change seems to be just for the sake of change. Will
be interesting to know what the current Vue users think of this change.

